# Nikkor 300mm Ai f/4.5



## vindex1963 (Nov 19, 2011)

My "New" $65 Nikkor 300mm f/4.5 Ai
Thought it would be fun to play around with.










f/4.5 wide open
1/320





f/8
1/160





f/16
1/40


----------



## molested_cow (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm curious about the image quality towards the outside when using a full frame. These ones look pretty good.


----------



## djacobox372 (Nov 22, 2011)

Its a great lens, the if-ed version is even better.  I compared one to an expensive 300mm f2.8 once, and the iq was about equal at f4.5.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 22, 2011)

I used to have one of these...these images do not tell or show us a lot...how does it fare in string backlighting? Does it suffer from much chromatic aberration on strong outlines, like bare tree branches against, the sky, or telephone wires, or crisp white text on dark fields, like the white lettering on green seen on some rail cars??? At this small size on the web, the images look pretty good, but the subject matter is also well-lighted, of different depths and shapes, and the lighting is pretty contrasty, so it's hard to get much of a feel for the way the lens renders its images. I got rid of mine when I needed money,way back in 1987. I sold it for $350, which back then was a full month's rent for a 2-bedroom apartment + $110 left over for food AND utilities...Cable TV that year was $14.95/month!!! (I found an old checkbook recently! The prices blew me away!) $65 in today's money is chicken feed! You got a great deal on that!


----------

